# mARTIAL ARTS ON ESPN 2



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 28, 2002)

Shidokan, the full contact martial arts is on ESPN 2 right now. 6-28-02Friday night 7:00pm CDT
Bob:asian:


----------



## theneuhauser (Jun 28, 2002)

i hate working late
you always miss something


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 28, 2002)

On ESPN 2 they had Shidokan Karate, they skipped a lot of rounds. What are the rules and each round they emphasize a certain style of Martial Arts, Full contact rd, kickboxing rd, grappling rd etc. How do the rounds go with want style they use.
Bob:asian:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jun 28, 2002)

i just finished watching that here in nashville some really good fights sucked that they skipped some of the rounds... not sure but its supposed to be 3 rounds 1st bare knuckle karate everything is legal but no head shots, 2nd round kickboxing  looked alot like muay thai, 3rd round is supposed to be grappling but i didnt see any all i saw was pretty much more kickboxing lol but the high light of past events showed some good grappling there are a few websites about it too just do a search for shidokan... ohh well just thought i would chime in on it


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Jun 28, 2002)

The best grappling move was in the Championship match. Osoto gari throw followed up with a cross body arm lock. The bad thing it happen in the full contact round and the guy got warned for the grappling move.
Bob:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 3, 2002)

Finely saw the show (repeat show that is)
Beautiful throw


----------



## Dronak (Jul 8, 2002)

Just poking around and I saw this thread.  I decided to go looking for some more information on the web.  In the process I found out from http://www.shidokan.com/ that ESPN2 is supposed to air the 2001 World Open on July 12th at 8pm.  I missed the other programs (pretty common since I normally just flip channels) but I'll try to remember to watch this one to see what it's like.  Finding a list of rules wasn't too hard, but it didn't seem like a full explanation to me.  Namely I didn't see any real description of how the rounds worked even though there were indications that different rounds had different rules.  Some more searching turned up http://62.138.31.7/us/events/shidokan99.htm and http://www.european-federation.shidokan.pl/?se=01 which have a little more about the rounds.  Basically they say the rules change from bare knuckle karate fighting to Thai kick boxing to grappling / submission fighting.  Round length and number of rounds (and actually even rules used) can vary.  I'm not sure if anyone was asking about the rules, but since I went and did some searching to find info, I thought I'd pass it along to everyone.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 8, 2002)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Dronak (Jul 12, 2002)

Drat!  It's not on.  I guess they changed the schedule since I last checked earlier in the week.  That thread in the general forum about ESPN2 putting MA on at rotten times must be right.  I wonder what time slot the shidokan tournament is on now.  I was kind of looking forward to seeing it tonight, too.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2002)

The online schedule for my cable co. has Shidokan listed but they're showing the sport of...poker.


----------



## Dronak (Jul 12, 2002)

Yup, it's poker here, too.  How thrilling.  They pre-empted martial arts for this?  BTW, my cable's TV Guide channel also has the MA program listed (karate 2001).


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2002)

That happened where I was too, I almost did Leap of Death on the TV!


----------

